# Lemony Snicket ebooks available at Philadelphia Library



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm personally not interested in these, but I noticed this morning the Philadelphia Library has added all of these books, if someone is interested in reading them.  Just an FYI for everybody!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not, but my daughter is... I have all but 2 of them (thanks to a wonderful oopsie sale by Amazon when they were switching everything over to the Agency Model I got 10 of the 13 for free!!!)

Of course, while looking for those, I see they have Indulgence in Death up for pre-release, so I had to get my name on the waiting list...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I noticed them yesterday as well when I was perusing the newly released ebooks listing. I also picked them up with they were free on Amazon, and did buy the three that were missing from the freebies.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They've also just added the Jean Auel books and for you old time mystery lovers... Micky Spillane - mike hammer books.

They're adding lots and lots this week.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I already bought Clan of the Cave Bear when it was only $1.99.  Read it years ago but want to re-read it.  I agree, they add books frequently, it's fun to see what's new.


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

How do you find the listing for all Childrens books to read on a nook? 

Thank you for any help.


----------

